# Terra tool vest



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

What do you think, guys? Can I hang my beautiful blue, German engineered drill and driver from it?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I can’t say for sure until I see the matching high heels.


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

Atlas 46 makes a pretty handy looking setup for vests. While seemingly very convenient, I couldn’t actually bring myself to wear it


----------



## PaddyF924 (Feb 2, 2017)

The atlas 46 one. A couple of guys i work with have it. Other then it getting hot, they like it.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> I can’t say for sure until I see the matching high heels.


LMAO, that was the best response I've seen in a long while here!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

PaddyF924 said:


> The atlas 46 one. A couple of guys i work with have it. Other then it getting hot, they like it.


That really looks like it would be a PIA to wear and get into all kinds of positions to work.


----------



## PaddyF924 (Feb 2, 2017)

That's my opinion of it as well. They like it. To me its to bulky and I'd worry about it dumping things out everytime time I leaned forward. I prefer a klein 5167 pouch and the carhartt apron


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

PaddyF924 said:


> That's my opinion of it as well. They like it. To me its to bulky and I'd worry about it dumping things out everytime time I leaned forward. I prefer a klein 5167 pouch and the carhartt apron


I can't imagine walking around and those pouches slapping into you especially that one that looks like the edge would be slapping junior.

I love a Carhartt apron and a small klein pouch myself.

I just did a fairly large job (new work) for me and for the whole rough all I carried was a folding rule, linemans, screwdriver, and hammer.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I would really love a good tool vest but this one doesn't look like it would work for me. 

I even thought about springing for the Occidental Leather but they are really set up for carpenters, I don't see them working out for me.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

If you need to carry that much, just get an apprentice.


----------



## PaddyF924 (Feb 2, 2017)

If need to carry that much at once you can't plan ahead


----------



## Smid (Jul 9, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I can't imagine walking around and those pouches slapping into you especially that one that looks like the edge would be slapping junior.
> 
> I love a Carhartt apron and a small klein pouch myself.
> 
> I just did a fairly large job (new work) for me and for the whole rough all I carried was a folding rule, linemans, screwdriver, and hammer.


The whole system is modular and can basically attach anywhere on the vest. They have a ton of different options for pouches and tool holders, not just what’s pictured. But it comes with a very hefty price tag


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I just want to carry a few things, mostly for ladder work.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

99cents said:


> I just want to carry a few things, mostly for ladder work.


You should purchase this for stationary work on a ladder..




















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

99cents said:


> I just want to carry a few things, mostly for ladder work.


One of those tray/bucket things that attaches to the ladder has made everything so much easier for me and my guys. For doing resi renovations like you do, it would really help.

ETA: Wow, zac completely stole my thunder.

FWIW, I use mine for material more than tools. For reno work it's great for putting lights/fans up cause you can just throw all the parts in it and there is less up and down.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

HackWork said:


> One of those tray/bucket things that attaches to the ladder has made everything so much easier for me and my guys. For doing resi renovations like you do, it would really help.
> 
> ETA: Wow, zac completely stole my thunder.
> 
> FWIW, I use mine for material more than tools. For reno work it's great for putting lights/fans up cause you can just throw all the parts in it and there is less up and down.


home depot product?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

lighterup said:


> home depot product?


It's Werner. You can buy it at HD but I wouldn't consider it a HD product. Werner is up there with the top ladder manufacturers, IMO.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

HackWork said:


> It's Werner. You can't buy it at HD but I wouldn't consider it a HD product. Werner is up there with the top ladder manufacturers, IMO.


That's what I meant...where to get it


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

lighterup said:


> That's what I meant...where to get it


The deeps has it but be advised that your ladder needs to reciprocate with the bucket (meaning its not a stock type ladder).

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

lighterup said:


> home depot product?


Yup, $9.97

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Werner-Lock-In-Utility-Bucket-AC52-UB/202088295


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

lighterup said:


> That's what I meant...where to get it


Gotcha. I kinda thought you were asking if it was cheap or dinky.

BTW, I made a typo in my post, I meant to say that you can buy it at HD.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Gotcha. I kinda thought you were asking if it was cheap or dinky.
> 
> BTW, I made a typo in my post, I meant to say that you can buy it at HD.


no i wasn't suggesting cheap or dinky.

You seem to like it and that's good enough for me

I hate climbing up & down ladders.HATE IT ...like
Indiana Jones hates snakes...

I like the idea of going up once with everything
and I do not like wearing tool belts either


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

As zac mentioned, you need the ladder with the provisions for accepting that bucket. I forget the name, but many of the Werner ladders have it. You may have to order one online, Amazon is a great source, I've had a few shipped from Amazon. 

I really like the 5' ladder for resi work, it's much easier to get thru doorways and carry up stairs without hitting things than a 6' ladder, and it's nicer to work off of than a 4 footer. Especially with 9' ceilings or when you need to climb up into an attic hole.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I tried to find it up here in Canuckistan. Home Creepo switched to Featherlite. Blowes doesn't have it. I did a search and found a nice bucket truck, though  .


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> I tried to find it up here in Canuckistan. Home Creepo switched to Featherlite. Blowes doesn't have it. I did a search and found a nice bucket truck, though  .


I'd like to see you carry a truck around....


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'd like to see you carry a truck around....


Then I searched "ladder tray" and that took me to Thomas & Betts  .


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

i'm not gonna buy a new ladder.

I'll make a box and screw to the ladder i already have


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Do you find yourself always working at the same height?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

lighterup said:


> i'm not gonna buy a new ladder.
> 
> I'll make a box and screw to the ladder i already have


That will work too. Even one of those square milk crates would be good. Maybe use beam clamps to attach it to the ladder without making holes in it (structural integrity and all).


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

lighterup said:


> i'm not gonna buy a new ladder.
> 
> I'll make a box and screw to the ladder i already have


Just do it the old fashioned way. Screw a 4 X4 box to the top of the ladder and screw a loop of romex on the side for your drill. Two dollar fix (five in Canada).


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Do you find yourself always working at the same height?


no . varies.

I own an 18' . 12' , 8' two or three 6' and two 4'
one little giant , and two full sections of Bakers
scaffolding with wheels and 4 stabilizing attachments
for when you stack them for real high heights
(these are all A frames) I also have several 
extension ladders.

This is why I'm not interested in yet another ladder

Tew way my foot . leg & ankle is still re developing
nerves etc . less I go up & down ladders daily , the
better off I am at the end of the day.

Ladder rungs are killing my foot


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

HackWork said:


> That will work too. Even one of those square milk crates would be good. Maybe use beam clamps to attach it to the ladder without making holes in it (structural integrity and all).


A milk crate? That's a lot of box offsets, even for you  .


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I don't rather try it on before buying it but this vest looks like it's at least suited to electrical work: 

https://www.amazon.com/Visibility-Vest-Built-Hydration-Pouch/dp/B00DTVMDJS 

A plain vest like this 










with pockets sturdy enough to put this tool pouch in 










would probably work fine.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Then I searched "ladder tray" and that took me to Thomas & Betts  .


Man what search engine do you use?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> I don't rather try it on before buying it but this vest looks like it's at least suited to electrical work:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Visibility-Vest-Built-Hydration-Pouch/dp/B00DTVMDJS
> 
> ...



I've never bought a specific 'tool' vest but I have used a Carhartt vest for years when the weather gets cool out.

And have carried tools in the pockets on the outside and the inside pocket as well with no rips tears or disappointments.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

I was looking for something like this, but agreed they all seem to big and bulky. Ended up going with a fairly compact MOLLE chest panel and a couple zippered pockets +radio holster.

Don't think it would work for installation, not enough pockets, but I think it will be good for carrying walk-around tools for maintenance work. There are larger MOLLE chest rigs, it's a nice but expensive way to be able to customize pockets.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

If you get that vest you should get some jean shorts like this so you still have as much mobility as possible.


----------



## No Mess Charley (Apr 1, 2017)

*What about a No Mess Charley™ Up the Ladder Safety Apron?*

Here's a new Kiwi invention about to be launched soon in the US that takes all the hassles out of working up a ladder that lets you be hands-free, lets you still wear with your tool belt and also carries your material and catches your mess. 

Google "No Mess Charley" and give us some feedback on what you think?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

No Mess Charley said:


> Here's a new Kiwi invention about to be launched soon in the US that takes all the hassles out of working up a ladder that lets you be hands-free, lets you still wear with your tool belt and also carries your material and catches your mess.
> 
> Google "No Mess Charley" and give us some feedback on what you think?


HD sells garbage bags that you can do the same thing with, a big ass pouch in front of you.

BTW... Like the fact you got a hefty dude to do the video, very American looking!


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

No Mess Charley said:


> Google "No Mess Charley" and give us some feedback on what you think?


First off you should send a free one to @99cents (OP) for evaluation. 

Still if you know somebody who knows somebody it might be specked on a job. An idea that might evolve.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Switched said:


> BTW... Like the fact you got a hefty dude to do the video, very American looking!


Him (hefty dude), with a fully loaded bag climbing a 12 foot ladder might be a pain. pushing you out and all. Plus if the ladder is too high...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I just checked it out and that sure isn't something I'd want to wear especially up a ladder.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I just checked it out and that sure isn't something I'd want to wear especially up a ladder.
> 
> https://youtu.be/-b1kkyeLnws


Same here, that actually looks more dangerous to me. Your arms are now trapped. If you start to loose balance you won’t beable to grab on to anything or catch yourself from falling. Not to mention, not being able to move my elbows would drive me nuts.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

That is so fu*king stupid.

I agree that many trips up and down the ladder is a waste of time, which is why I put all that stuff into the $20 bucket-tray thingie that clips on the top of the ladder lol.

Imagine working with all that crap in a pouch in front of you. Who is going to put an LED light into the same pouch with a drill and holesaw? And who is going to drill a hole with all that dust falling onto the light? 

I so want to smash the people who make that. :vs_mad:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

No Mess Charley said:


> Here's a new Kiwi invention about to be launched soon in the US that takes all the hassles out of working up a ladder that lets you be hands-free, lets you still wear with your tool belt and also carries your material and catches your mess.
> 
> Google "No Mess Charley" and give us some feedback on what you think?


OMG, you are a member here. I want to punch you in the taco so badly!!!!!!!


----------



## No Mess Charley (Apr 1, 2017)

:surprise: OMG thanks for all the great feedback guys, your negativity is overwhelming!!. Do you really think I would go ahead and develop the product if it did not work and was unsafe? As much as you don't want to hear it, we have been getting great feedback from sparkies, with some customers coming back and ordering them for their staff, 30 more in one case!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

No Mess Charley said:


> :surprise: OMG thanks for all the great feedback guys, your negativity is overwhelming!!. Do you really think I would go ahead and develop the product if it did not work and was unsafe? As much as you don't want to hear it, we have been getting great feedback from sparkies, with some customers coming back and ordering them for their staff, 30 more in one case!!


Very strange!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

No Mess Charley said:


> :surprise: OMG thanks for all the great feedback guys, your negativity is overwhelming!!. Do you really think I would go ahead and develop the product if it did not work and was unsafe?


You don't have to worry too much about the thirty or forty guys that come on here regularly, who cares what we think. You DO have to worry about the zillions of electricians that come by this site from time to time in a google search and may find this thread in the future. Whining about the negativity won't help, coming up with some real reasons to change my mind about this ridiculous looking product might help. 



> As much as you don't want to hear it, we have been getting great feedback from sparkies, with some customers coming back and ordering them for their staff, 30 more in one case!!


There are four pizza places downtown here that say "BEST PIZZA IN TOWN!" on the boxes. Not all of them really are the best pizza in town, they just buy their boxes the same place. 

Most people understand that EVERYONE says that their product is great, including people with products that suck. So that's not really helping either, you have to do a little better than that.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

No Mess Charley said:


> :surprise: OMG thanks for all the great feedback guys, your negativity is overwhelming!!. Do you really think I would go ahead and develop the product if it did not work and was unsafe? As much as you don't want to hear it, we have been getting great feedback from sparkies, with some customers coming back and ordering them for their staff, 30 more in one case!!


Where do I get one in white? Also, do you know what brand of dust mask was used?


----------

